# what now?



## cazmac

ok just started skaven as ive pretty much finished my empire force so far i have the IOB box and a battalion with another load of skaven from IOB (trading the elves)

so basicaly my force will look like this

warlord x2 ( may convert one to a BSB)

warlock engineer x 2 

2 x 40 clan rats with spears and FC 

40 clanrats with FC

2 x warpfire throwers

2 x poisoned wind mortars

20 plague bearers 

6 rat ogres w/ 3 handlers

6 giant rats w/ handler

think thats everything where should i go from here i was thinking more plague monks a screaming bell and plague furnace? or is both of them too much ? oh and some jazzails. usual points level is 2000 - 2500 thanks for all input


----------



## cazmac

i hate to be a guy to flag up old posts but i would really like some help on what to purchase next cheers guys


----------



## Sarge1447

Well, are you going for any of the greater clans in particular, or just a warlord clan?


----------



## cazmac

just a warlord i think not overly familiar on all the clans just started skaven! so a bit noob at the moment


----------



## Sarge1447

Well, you picked a good army to start :biggrin:
You should definetly pick up a Grey Seer, a good way to do that would be to get the plague furnace/screaming bell kit. Build the plague furnace and then mount the seer on a seperate base. It takes a tiny little bit of converting something for him to stand on, but is a great model. 
Also, converting one of those warlords to a BSB is a wonderful idea, BSBs are basically neccesary for Skaven, and you will rarely if ever want 2 warlords in an army. Other than that, run the clanrats with shields and hand weapons as slaves, and the ones with spears as clanrats, and generally I would advise against hordes - the steadfast is much more useful. 
More plague monks would be helpful if you are running a furnace, as that thing'll draw every bullet, arrow, and suicidal goblin on the table towards it. The rat ogres are at a good size, but the 6 giant rats will do basically nothing unless you get more of them - there are a few on the plaguemonk sprue and you can get a good number of cheap ones off of ebay. 
Jezzails (in sufficient numbers - 3 or 4 will do zip) and WLCs are good options as well, as are gutter runners. A word of advice - buy a box of night runners and run those as gutter runners, its much cheaper and honestly looks better.
And remember, if you can't decide what to buy, MORE CLANRATS. That is all.
Hope this helps, and good luck with the Skaven


----------



## cazmac

cheers helped loads! so is the plague furnace better than a screaming bell ? i may create a list soon and post it cheers for all the help!


----------

